

Apple Extends Deadline for Sandboxing of Mac App Store Apps to June 1 - natesm
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/02/21/apple-extends-deadline-for-sandboxing-of-mac-app-store-apps-to-june-1/

======
kennywinker
Ah, this lends credo to my strategy of ignoring Sandboxing in the hopes that
it goes away.

10.7.3 introduced a few new entitlements, but the situation is still pretty
dire for most apps. Sandboxing is not ready for prime time yet. As evidenced
by the fact that almost all of Apple's own apps are still un-sandboxed.

------
thought_alarm
What are these new entitlements and APIs, and how well do they address the
concerns some developers had?

~~~
kennywinker
In short, 10.7.3 introduced "bookmarks". Basically your app can ask for
permission to read/write to a file/folder, and keep that permission
indefinitely. Prior to that, if you wanted to write somewhere on the disc (say
the Downloads folder) you'd have to use the sandbox save dialog every time.
Now you ask once for permission, and keep a bookmark of that permission.

There is also a document-scoped version of bookmarks. Not clear on the use
case for that.

~~~
Xuzz
One use case would be something with "projects", like Xcode, that need to have
project files with implicit access to the files around them. IIRC, it's
currently limited to files (rather than directories), though, so I'm not sure
how useful it really is.

